# Air-Coolers coming to Euro Tripper 2



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Euro Tripper 1 had a great air-cooled turnout. We want to see this continue!

We will have air cooled specific awards as well. 

Post up, air cooler comments and questions, what your bringing or hoping to see. 

Some highlights from ET1 for now.


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Cant wait to see this in person at ET2


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Foreign Policy VW (www.fpvw.com) will be on vending at ET2 for all your air cooled parts and accessories. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Found this beauty tonight. Will be at the show.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

More aircoolers are pre-registered!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deluxemike (Jan 31, 2002)

FP will be there, selling out of the FPpanel
Stop by and buy a shirt or 3


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

I know of a bunch more coming now. Should be a great aircooled turnout. 

Also, there is a group heading over to VolksBlast Sunday after Euro Tripper. 

Its an easy drive from Estero to Miami. Only 2 hrs on Alligator Alley. Rooms are most likely easier and cheaper in SWFlorida. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

